# New (to me) Toro CCR 3650



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Snow removal pros seem to like the 3650 as being nimble, yet still a workhorse for most of the conditions I am likely to encounter here in northern NJ. This one is an eBay find, about 35 miles away on Long Island, $100. With tax, gas and ridiculous NJ to Long island tolls, and 2 hrs (total) of driving about $160. Still not bad.

No electric start, but from a cold start at 50f ambient temp, 2 presses on the primer and no choke, started right up with one pull. Hard to tell if the revs were too high, but typical wing-wing-wing 2 stroke clatter. A little scraping and some rust (mostly on the hardware bits), but not terrible. Paddles are really ragged, about an inch gap to the housing. Scraper bar is worn way past end of life. From the serial number (2400xxxxx), looks like a 2004. 

Not much gas in it. Asked a few questions of the seller, who did not know much about it. Claimed it was from his father in law. Was dusty, so could have well been inherited. Just got it home, and ran it until it died to see if the ignition would start acting up (supposedly common on these get warmed up). She ran fine for mebbe a half hour, and with a splash of gas, started again until it ran out.

Will get it to the basement and take some panels off.. check the belt and mebbe the plug, though if it is running well, maybe let the plug stay rather than beat up the crush washer unnecessarily. Have to decide whether to go hunting for an old tire to make some paddles, or buy a kit (with scraper bar).


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Belt looked good, think I'll order a scraper bar. Amazon has a number of 3rd party brands in the $10 range.

Paddles are so worn that I would have to guess if using them to cut a new pair. Think I may be a lazy potato this time around, and just buy a pair of 'store bought' (that are probably made out of old tires anyway.. 

These are 3rd party, made by Ticor, $30.07:
http://www.amazon.com/paddles-CCR3650-CCR2450-CCR2400-CCR2500/dp/B00OBJMHXO/ref=sr_1_2?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1421793354&sr=1-2&keywords=toro+99-9313&pebp=1421793936308&peasin=B00OBJMHXO

So with everything, total cost will come to about $200..


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I've never heard of toro 2450 or 3650 having an ignition problem just the ccr 2000 and 3000, joe had to put a mega fire ignition on the ccr 2000 he had a few years ago. I would buy a set of new paddles then you can make a template that is the correct size for cutting paddles from a car tire


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

glad to here she's a runner T2T! Gamble paid off!


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

My thought exactly regarding the paddles- buy the first set this time around, and make a template for future use. The ones I have now are too worn to serve as an accurate template. Does not seem like there is as much I can do for the scraper, but they are fairly cheap.

I have read in a couple of places that the 3650 are prone to the ignition problems, where the coil causes the blower to cut out once the it is running awhile. In this forum I am now reading that the ignition problems affect other Toro SS models as well. Not sure if this is limited to 2 stroke models.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I bought my 2450 new and never had an ignition problem. I've never had the back cover off to know if it has a plastic carb but its starting to surge after 14 years of use. the 2450 and 3650 use the same motor and carb so I guess the extra 1.5hp is in the timing of the port cause the engines are the same. I like my 2450 more than my 3650 because the handle fells better ( jmho ) to me, the hoop seems wider than the ergo handle on the 3650 and I can put my hands on the corners of the hoop


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I purchased these a month or so ago on ebay. Basically, buy two sets, get one set free. I have limited use on them but they seem to wear as good as the original Toro paddles.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

*Wondering how many of these are made from tires..*



Grunt said:


> I purchased these a month or so ago on ebay. Basically, buy two sets, get one set free. I have limited use on them but they seem to wear as good as the original Toro paddles.
> 
> Extended Wear 99 9313 Snow Blower Paddle Replaces Toro 99 9313 6 Pack | eBay


Those amount to ~$23/ set, but I can't bank on needing 3 (or even 2 sets). Amazon has a single pair for $30.07. Thinking I saw an extended wear set at Home Depot for $98(!), but I wonder how badly the 'extended wear' phrase is misused.. 

Also seeing single paddles for $14.93. Mebbe I'll buy one and use that as a template.

Saw a Youtube post where the guy was cutting one from the sidewall of a 15" tire, but would I be correct in assuming I don't want to be cutting them from a steel belted radial?


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I believe all the steel is in the tread area and of course the bead I believe if you're using only the sidewall you will be able to cut that out with a utility knife.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Reading up, and that appears correct; steel belts running around the tread, and some more right at the bead. Will start looking for a tire to hack apart to see first-hand.

Assuming I need something tall (like 65 or 70 series) in a larger diameter. Guessing something from an SUV, like perhaps 225/70r-16. Wondering how many here have made their own paddles. Betting a lot have made their own impeller kits for 2-stage blowers, which sounds similar.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a guy on youtube who made his own.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?featu...-cl=84359240&v=rJQAfE9dmA8&x-yt-ts=1421782837


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i have no plans to cut paddles for any of my single stage machines. i think i changed paddles about the same time i joined *SBF* and since i got the 521E its been my go to machine and the 2450 has been the back up so the paddles should last a very long time. mom's driveway needs to be replaced from front to back but my brother owns the property so there is nothing i can do about that even if it takes a toll on the paddles on the 3650E. i will just buy a set when the time comes


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I picked up a Toro 3650 at yard sale for $30.00. Owner even thru in a new spark plug. It looks great, just a little rust and warn paddles....I haven't taken it out of van yet. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

RoyP said:


> I picked up a Toro 3650 at yard sale for $30.00. Owner even thru in a new spark plug. It looks great, just a little rust and warn paddles....I haven't taken it out of van yet. Will keep everyone posted.



I have put new paddles and scraper bar.....all good in that dept. I did have it running, but now I have no spark. I have cleaned the carb, I'm confident that the carb is ok, the spark is another matter. If anyone has experience on this model....let me hear from you. I'm going to look for a ignition module now.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

RoyP said:


> I have put new paddles and scraper bar.....all good in that dept. I did have it running, but now I have no spark. I have cleaned the carb, I'm confident that the carb is ok, the spark is another matter. If anyone has experience on this model....let me hear from you. I'm going to look for a ignition module now.


I picked one up afew years back that had a failed module. Found out it was the same one used on many of the Lawnboy V and Duraforce models, so used ones should be around.


----------

